# This Is a great resource



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

We wont have Dp if we get rid of anxiety and depression symptoms...right???
So since there is no cure for Dp itself, there is cures for the symptoms causing it.

This site will give you ideas of great supplements.

http://www.drpodell.org/alternative_tre ... sion.shtml

You will never know until you try.
-Zach


----------



## uzbeccastan (Dec 30, 2009)

My GP is convinced that once I get my anxiety under control my DP Will go away. I'm in the process of doing just that. Klonopin is an excellent "Band-Aid" while I search for the right antidepressant.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

That's amazing guys. Unfortunately, I've had DP since I was born, then I got a break from 11-19 then I got it again thanks to drugs. So depression and anxiety had nothing to do with it. Anxiety just comes because I feel like I'm losing my mind (because of DPD) and the depression just happens because I feel like there is no hope.
Good post though, maybe lots of people are on the same wavelength.


----------

